# Another 'bust' from last year's lottery shows some spark



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_1654116,00.html



> "[Denver's] coach yells at me more than anybody else," [Rodney] White said. "*At first, I was taking it personal.* But we sat down and talked about it. I told him that I may not always do the right thing, but I'm trying as hard as I can out there."
> 
> White has caused Bzdelik plenty of aggravation this season. He often has lapses on defense. He has been inconsistent.
> 
> ...


Does this sound like anyone we know? The next time Curry has 2 good games in a row, KC Johnson has his article written.

p.s. I saw the first good game of two in a row that White has put together. The kid has skillz.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/nuggets/article/0,1299,DRMN_20_1654116,00.html
> 
> 
> ...


I've always like Rodney White. I just felt he was undisciplined. The thing is. What happens when he gets better. If Skita is the SF and Nene is the PF where does Rodney play. What happens if Denver gets Lebron or Carmelo Anthony. Its gonna be a numbers crunch up there in Denver


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Another 'bust' from last year's lottery shows some spark*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I've always like Rodney White. I just felt he was undisciplined. The thing is. What happens when he gets better. If Skita is the SF and Nene is the PF where does Rodney play. What happens if Denver gets Lebron or Carmelo Anthony. Its gonna be a numbers crunch up there in Denver


Won't Nene play Center, White at PF, Skita at SF, and Carmelo/James at SG??


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Another 'bust' from last year's lottery shows some spark*



> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> Won't Nene play Center, White at PF, Skita at SF, and Carmelo/James at SG??


You really want Rodney playing the PF


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

white has shown serious improvement the past 2-3 weeks. this is great considering he was FREE. not only is his shooting way up, but he is attacking, hitting fts, and even rebounding and passing some. his D still needs work but the kid is only 22 and basically a rookie.

position wise, if we get say, anthony, i would play nene at PF, skita at SF, with white and anthony splitting time at the 2/3. this is long term projections of course. you can never have too much talent and its a problem i hope the nuggets ever achieve


----------



## Death2Ray (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: Another 'bust' from last year's lottery shows some spark*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I've always like Rodney White. I just felt he was undisciplined. The thing is. What happens when he gets better. If Skita is the SF and Nene is the PF where does Rodney play. What happens if Denver gets Lebron or Carmelo Anthony. Its gonna be a numbers crunch up there in Denver



Rodney White at PF....ahaha, aha, hahahahaha


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Another 'bust' from last year's lottery shows some spark*



> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> Won't Nene play Center, White at PF, Skita at SF, and Carmelo/James at SG??


White is definately no PF. I think he is a Shooting Guard or a Small Forward, and will share time with Skita and Anthony or James if they shuld come to Denver.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

OK, I've been proved wrong. How about...

C- Nene
PF- Harvey
SF- Tskita
SG- James/Anthony
PG- ???

Wow, that looks pretty good. Except, who's the PG? And, do you think Harvey is good enough to start, or would you go after a Free Agent?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> OK, I've been proved wrong. How about...
> 
> C- Nene
> ...


So White comes off the Bench. IMO hes a starter in this league if you draft Lebron maybe your lineup could look like this.

C-Nene
PF-Harvey
SF-White
SG-Skita
PG-James

WHOA!!!!!!!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

and thats with NO FREE AGENT SIGNINGS and only about 1.5 years of rebuilding. amazing! kiki rules. 

imagine adding two good free agents to that lineup. add depth all over the place.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> So White comes off the Bench. IMO hes a starter in this league if you draft Lebron maybe your lineup could look like this.
> ...


That won't be bad, and if he can come off the bench it won't be bad either... 1 thing though, I don't think the Nuggets traded away raef and nve for howard unless they were planning to go after a fa, I wonder who they would go after, and where would he play. If the Nuggets get a Center like Kandi, I would imagine White coming off the bench. Also is Skita quick enough to guard the quicker guards?

-Petey


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> That won't be bad, and if he can come off the bench it won't be bad either... 1 thing though, I don't think the Nuggets traded away raef and nve for howard unless they were planning to go after a fa, I wonder who they would go after, and where would he play. If the Nuggets get a Center like Kandi, I would imagine White coming off the bench. *Also is Skita quick enough to guard the quicker guards?*
> ...


He WAS a ballet dancer.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> So White comes off the Bench. IMO hes a starter in this league if you draft Lebron maybe your lineup could look like this.
> ...


Definitely a better lineup than I posted, that's for sure. Lebron= next Magic, eh?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> So White comes off the Bench. IMO hes a starter in this league if you draft Lebron maybe your lineup could look like this.
> ...


Its a good line-up. But I would like to see two more free agents in there, like Olowokandi and Arenas.

PG: Arenas
SG: James
SF: Skita
PF: Nene
C: Olowokandi

Harvey and White could still have a great impact coming off the bench.


----------

